
Ask HN: What are your non-technical non-fiction recommended reads? - jwdunne
Interested in seeing what books have helped people improve their lives or learn useful skills.<p>For me, &#x27;Driven to Distraction&#x27; was a helpful book, though limited to ADHD. 59 Seconds by Richard Wiseman has been helpful too. Logging three things I&#x27;m grateful for each day led to one of the happiest months of my life.
======
brudgers
_Critique of Pure Reason_ , Immanual Kant. It provided the solution which
abstracted away the issues with empirical reasoning as the basis for fact and
made possible modern scientific enquiry. The abstraction is so powerful that
science can ignore the fact that it is a distraction and rebrand itself as
independent science rather than the natural philosophy branch of philosophy.

------
FussYou
Think and grow rich by napolean hill (read his golden rules as well), psycho
cybernetics by maxwell maltz, Tao Teching by Lao Tsu (written centuries ago,
it will give you deep insights on leadership), power of now by eckhart tolle,
jonathan livingston seagull by richard bach, and of course the alchemist by
paulo coelho!

------
eddiezane
How to Win Friends and Influence People.

~~~
omilu
Do people really like this book?? I thought it was cliche, dated and
infomercially. Truly am perplexed when i see it recommended.

~~~
dpeck
It only seems cliche because all the other books written on the same topic
regurgitate it.

------
xiaoma
The Hero with a Thousand Faces, by Joseph Campbell. It's a universal story,
with the major features of every major world mythology catalogued and included
within.

------
ddv
Surely You're Joking Mr. Feynman.

Feynman's curiosity and drive to learn new things is inspiring to me.

------
storgendibal
Business Adventures by John Brooks The Outsiders: Eight Unconventional CEOs
and Their Radically Rational Blueprint for Success by William Thorndike

------
taprun
My suggestion is The 22 Immutable Laws of Marketing. It's a very, very quick
read.

